# Eye Candy



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I asked one of my friends on FB if he is smoking any cigars these days. He sends me photos of his stash. Stunned I am. Are these not the most delicious looking cigars you have ever seen in your life? Most have over 5 years of age.

Most of these cigars I don't even recognize.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice collection, but I worry about his humidity control...


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing. Not sure what's in that disc...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Might have removed the humidification for the pics except the one disc?


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

looks like a few more disks on the lid?

two bovedas or so seem a safer option


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

That is a nice stash. But they have the shiny, plump look of over-humidified cigars--like the ones at a B&M. Nevertheless, I am jealous. I love the look of stacks of uncello-d cigars!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice collection.
It's a pet peeve of mine when people use filters on the pictures like that but, it's less bothersome when there are so many good cigars in the picture.


----------

